# Sticky  Deleting posts



## SusieRainbow

If you start a thread and are not happy with replies it's against the T&Cs you sign up for on joining the forum.
We reserve the rights to remove or modify any Content submitted for any reason without explanation. Requests for Content to be removed or modified will be undertaken only at our discretion. We reserve the right to take action against any account with the Service at any time.

*You are granting us with a non-exclusive, permanent, irrevocable, unlimited license to use, publish, or re-publish your Content in connection with the Service. You retain copyright over the Content.*
If you wish for your post or account to be deleted please contact a moderator.


----------

